# My baby boy is here...Update pg 4 test results back..Update pg 5



## MarinesWife

I dont think I have it in me to type out the whole birth story just yet. I wasnt feeling well today and just decided to go in the be monitored for a while. Well, about 3 hours later I was prepped for my c-section (which was not the plan) and Jaron was born at 8:09 pm July 5, 2011 at 37+6 weeks gestastion. If you all could say a prayer, he appears to Maybe slightly have downs syndrome. They dont know and the test will be done tomorrow morning and we will get the results either tomorrow evening or thursday morning. Please pray he doesnt have this. I love him so much either way but of course u understand why Im asking. The only reason they think he might have it is because his eyes kinda look that way. He is a real sweetheart and a breastfeeding champ already. They thought he might have problems sucking and swollowing but he sure showed them! :) He breastfed real good his first try for about 40 minutes :thumbup: 

Thank you ladies for all your support over the past 9 months. I will write out the whole crazy story of today later.
 



Attached Files:







279429_510748585098_151700251_30255402_4942182_o.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 100


----------



## E&AsMiracle

Congratulations hun! He is gorgeous


----------



## EllaAndLyla

congratulations!!! sorry to hear about the possible downs syndrome but fingers crossed everything goes okay! Congrats to him on the breastfeeding too!! its nice to prove people wrong ;) x


----------



## Lilli

Aw, what a little cutie! Best of luck for your test results :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Congrats, he is a cutie! I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Either way he is your baby boy and a gorgeous one at that! He will have so much love no matter what, and a fab mummy to keep him strong and loved.


----------



## Weeplin

Congratulations hon, he is beautiful. Lovely name too, I will keep my fingers crossed for you that the wee man doesn't have downs syndrome :hugs: xx


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Congrats. He is gorgeous, no matter what. I love his little hat, to cute. Congrats.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Congrats, he is beautiful :) Hope all goes well with the tests...


----------



## jacks mummy

I hope the test comes bk clear hun!! Congrats on ur little man and he truly is beautiful! Well done! I hope this dosnt sound bad bit from that pic he dosnt look to have down syndrome good luck any way xxx


----------



## SparkleBug

Don't panic my lovey, he looks gorgeous and no matter what happens it will be okay. Praying for you xx


----------



## Sushai

He's seriously cute! Congrats!


----------



## Angelface

He looks perfect xxx congrats x


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Congratulations! he's gorgeous! xxx


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Congratulations! I will keep everything crossed that the tests go well x x x


----------



## My4thmiracle

Congratulations on the birth of Jaron, hope the test results are good news xxx


----------



## Vicki_g

Congrats, he is beautiful. Good luck with the tests and hope everything comes back ok.


----------



## amymarx

Congrats he is lovel :) fingers crossed for you! Xo


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Congrats!! He is super cute, and I hope the test results come back all clear!!!!!


----------



## reversal

congratulations he's gorgeous, fingers crossed for the results your hoping for :hugs:


----------



## lilly100

congratulations, good luck with the tests, hope everything turns out well


----------



## T8ty

Congratulations!! He is gorgeous.. :D 

Regardless of wether he has downs syndrome or not he is your gorgeous baby boy :) Good luck xxxx


----------



## lilbugs

Congratulations, he's gorgeous and best of luck with the test x


----------



## Shannyxox

He is gorgeous hun! Sending him prayers! xxx


----------



## Piper84

Congratulations on your gorgeous son! He looks really content :D


----------



## KRB87

Congratulations, he's gorgeous. Fingers crossed for the test results x


----------



## mummy2lola

Congratulations Hun,he's stunning and I'm sure the results will come back fine xx


----------



## cherry_pie

He is absolutley adorable. I will say a wee prayer the test results are clear and am sorry your having to go through this. Either way you have a gorgeous son xxx


----------



## nikad

He is one cute lil boy! I predict hundreds of girlfriends in the future and am sure your tests will come back clear :)


----------



## PugMama22

congrats hun and will pray your little man is a healthy and happy little boy!


----------



## Hopefulheath

Congratulations hon, he's a beautiful boy - fingers crossed everything goes ok with the tests xxxxx


----------



## Toes_crossed

Congrats hun. He's so handsome! Praying everything goes well with the tests. xxx


----------



## Peachy724

aww you are so lucky, try not to worry bout the test, you have a beautiful little boy there xxxxx


----------



## LeeBee

Absolutely georgous. Congrats! Prayers for you and Jaron :flower:


----------



## MarinesWife

Thank you all Ladies! I am just so in love with him. I just wanna hold him all day! I havent heard any official results but I am pretty convinced something is wrong, but only because of the way he looks,--some features are suspicious but he doesnt look completely "downsy" Anyway, he is just the best baby. All the nurses agree :) He is a breastfeeding champion and so content and happy. We are patiently awaiting the test results and I will let you all know when I get them! Thanks again!


----------



## a_c

good luck with the results


----------



## sarah0108

congrats!


----------



## MarinesWife

Test results back today said positive for a form of downs syndrome. We are waiting til Monday to see what "type" -- There is a type called Mosaic Downs where in that case he would only have the look of a downs syndrome child and not all the developmental disabilities. We are holding out hope for this as he has shown no actual problems physically, and the drs only suspected downs because of the way he looks. It is however very rare. We are praying, and no matter what he is one loved, and very special and sweet little boy!


----------



## mothercabbage

he's adorable congrats!! xxx


----------



## xxyjadexx

he is lovely x


----------



## Sarahwoo

He's gorgeous, congratulations!!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Thanks for updating :flower:
I hope The results come back as Mosaic Downs. 
He's a very lucky boy to have such wonderful parents. :baby:


----------



## puppycat

Oh honey if he is Downs you will truly be blessed, they are the most loving of children and will thoroughly enjoy all the love you clearly have for him :hugs:

I pray that the outcome is good and that you don't have to wait too long for the final results xx


----------



## SugarFairy

Congrats on your new little boy!
He is absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## BlaireUK

Congratulations, your wee boy is just perfect and so beautiful. You have been blessed with a special little boy who will bring you the most amazing joy. X


----------



## sarah1980

Congratulations on the birth of your wee lad, he is a real cutie pie! I hope all works out well for you.

Sarah.xxx


----------



## MarinesWife

Thanks ladies. :flower: Test results said trisomy downs syndrome, so not mosaic, but in any case there are varying levels of severity and the doctors all tell me (other than testing positive for downs and the few physical outward characteristics) he shows no abnormalities and is an absolutely normal healthy baby. He has no physical problems, no heart or gastro intestinal problems- what they always suspect with downs babies. Anyway, he is a perfect newborn and we will just wait and see as he grows up what kind of help he will need, but for now we are happy! here are just a few more pics just cuz he is soooo cute! :)
 



Attached Files:







Jaron going home.jpeg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 136









653143295_2335315128_636829199_1310440739856.jpeg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 108









653276983_2335796268_0.jpeg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 118


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oh he really is just gorgeous! It must be a lot to take in but it sounds like you are all doing really wonderfully :hugs:


----------



## Parkep

He is just SO cute!!! I am so happy to hear that he is healthy in all other aspects!


----------



## fluffyblue

Love the pics what a gorgeous little one congratulations xx


----------



## MarinesWife

Thanks ladies! :) We are finally getting settled and doing really good here at home


----------



## LunaRose

Aww, he's beautiful! Glad you are both doing so well! :flower:


----------



## littlebabyboy

gorgeous baby omg!!congrats!!


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Hope you doing well, if your looking for advice/inspiration I found this blog very moving!

https://www.kellehampton.com/


----------



## Hotbump

He is sooo adorable hun! congrats


----------



## SugarFairy

So pleased he's healthy. Big hugs. Now you can get on with settling in and being a new family xx


----------



## Lisa1

Aww he is soo adorable xx glad he's a healthy baby and your clearly going to be a wonderful mum to your little boy xx


----------



## Nyn

He's gorgeous congratulations!!


----------



## Dolphinz4

OMG He's BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats huney!!


----------



## xdxxtx

Congratulations! He's beautiful, and I'm sure he'll just be a wonderful child no matter what.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations, he's perfect :flower:


----------



## Weeplin

He really is gorgeous hon :D


----------



## Lea8198

He is one handsome little man!!!!!! Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Cloe

Awww, gosh, he's such a cutie!!! :happydance:


----------

